# My Education Into Beer Appreciation



## macr (31/5/05)

Well, I have put myself on a quest for knowledge. I admit that I am not the most knowledgeable person when it comes to beer, but I did have a couple of beers that I have enjoyed overtime, but now that I am getting into the home brewing scene, I may as well learn about all these beers, that you guys make. So from today onwards, I will try at least one to two new beers a week and see how they taste and if I would like to make a beer like it.
I started my tasting education, by a trip up to Kahibah Corkers in Newcastle. They have the biggest range of exotic beers in the Hunter, so they say. Now this shop has quite a few beers from O.S and Australia, which most of, I have never heard of. From this shop I grabbed a 6 pack of Monteith's Rata honey and spice flavoured Summer Ale, as I am partial to all the other Monteith's that I have tried(Namely, the Richly Hopped Ale, Golden Lager and the Black). Also I grabbed a Samuel Adams Boston Lager (As I have heard this brand mentioned on this forum a few times) and Holgate Winter Ale (This was the only Holgate beer, they had at the time). I asked them for a list of all the beers, they had, so I could post it to the forum, so if any one wants one, they would know one place that sold it, but the guy said, he will have to get the boss on to it, as a number of people have asked the same thing. Funnily enough, he also mentioned that a number of home brewers were after beers, that were fermented in the bottle like Chimay, so they could cultivate the yeast to make a Chimay of there own.
Next stop was Corkers in Hamilton on information from Weizguy. They had a good range of beers, but I feel that they did not have as much variety as Corkers Kahibah, none the less, some of their prices were a tad cheaper. From here, I think I collected the nearly the full compliment of Holgate beers (missing the Woodend Pilsner). I bought a White Ale, an Old Pale Ale and the Mt Macedon Ale. See the Holgate tasting notes. So now I need to refrigerate and taste. Unfortunately, my missus will want to try them all, so I am going to have to share , but hopefully this will be a good thing, as she may just get over mass produced Aussie beers.
The final stop today was the Liquor stop in Islington across from the TAFE. They didn't have too many foreign beers, but a couple were unique to their shop one Italian which I can't remember and one called Tumer Pils, which I didn't see where it is from. The good thing about this shop was that they had the full range of Matilda Bay Breweries beers and Coopers' Brewery, from what I could tell, so I will try some of the unique Coopers soon.
Now If you guys have any suggestion as to what I should desperately try, then give me a hoy on this thread. I may not be able to get them here, but if I can I will. Oh and I would be interested in your opinion on any beers that I try and information, that may help me describe the beers, that I am trying.



Here is a photo of the first lot of beers.


----------



## Ross (31/5/05)

A good typical English style (nicely hopped) ale is Ruddles County & probably one of finest English ales (if not the finest) Timothy Taylor Landlord...


----------



## macr (31/5/05)

Timothy Taylor sounded familiar. I did notice a Tetleys, tennents and a Tom Woods (IIRC) english beers, besides the normal ones like Boddingtons and Newccy brown etc. I will look. Oh and a Youngs Double choc (I think it was called).


----------



## sluggerdog (31/5/05)

Being a lover of pilsners I had been searching for about 6 months, budvar.

it was worth the search...

http://www.budvar.cz/

Something I recommend to try if you like pilsners..


----------



## Gough (31/5/05)

Good stuff macr :beerbang: The boys at Kahibah are definitely the best around Newie in terms of range, and generally in terms of knowing what you are talking about. They are very keen to get in new beers and if you mention something they haven't got, they'll often try and hunt it down for you. It is a fair way from my place but worth the trip. Beaumont St is closer to me and 2nd best, but they don't have quite the same range. The guys at the Tighes Hill bottlo are my 'local' and have been trying to get more in of late. Basically Crownies were as adventurous as they used to get but in the last 6 months they've expanded the range a lot. I try and buy from them a bit to help encourage more stock. They are nice blokes that run it. (No affiliation, blah, blah...)

As for what to try, mate the beer world is your oyster! There are a few tasting clubs around the place - I'm in one that is pretty informal and we've tasted some good beers. Maybe try 2 bottles from a different style/region each week and keep notes. Depends how keen you are. Just an obvious tip. Especially when buying the expensive pint sized bottles of the Pommy ales like Fullers ESB/London Pride etc, always go for the freshest stock you can find because they tend to deteriorate reasonably quickly in my experience. Excellent beer, but it sucks to pay $9 for one and have it be well past its prime. The same goes for most beers, but the Pommy Ales especially in my experience.

Good luck,

Shawn.


----------



## sluggerdog (31/5/05)

if money is not a problem you might want to checkout the following: http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au

Postage to brisbane is $24.50 (me) but you can work it out for your area here: http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/fa...2&article_id=52


:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/5/05)

Gough said:


> Especially when buying the expensive pint sized bottles of the Pommy ales like Fullers ESB/London Pride etc, always go for the freshest stock you can find because they tend to deteriorate reasonably quickly in my experience. Excellent beer, but it sucks to pay $9 for one and have it be well past its prime. The same goes for most beers, but the Pommy Ales especially in my experience.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> ...




Shawn, you "Geordies Of Oz" need a Dan Murphys. Might not have a great range but the range they have is always very fresh because of the high turnover. :beerbang: 

Pity their prices don't justify it though.  

Warren -


----------



## macr (31/5/05)

Gough said:


> Good stuff macr :beerbang: The boys at Kahibah are definitely the best around Newie in terms of range, and generally in terms of knowing what you are talking about. They are very keen to get in new beers and if you mention something they haven't got, they'll often try and hunt it down for you. It is a fair way from my place but worth the trip. Beaumont St is closer to me and 2nd best, but they don't have quite the same range. The guys at the Tighes Hill bottlo are my 'local' and have been trying to get more in of late. Basically Crownies were as adventurous as they used to get but in the last 6 months they've expanded the range a lot. I try and buy from them a bit to help encourage more stock. They are nice blokes that run it. (No affiliation, blah, blah...)
> Good luck,
> 
> Shawn.


I would say that Tighes hill {Typo}, which I incorrectly noted as Islington  is my closest as well. I live in Mayfield, just bought a house there actually. Then Beaumont then Kahibah. I will try to keep notes, but we all know that this is a subjective subject. What I may like, you hate. Mark's is the Homebrew shop of choice for me, but I have bought from the other guy in Mayfield. Back on topic. I have already tried 6 Belgium beers and A french (3 Monts). A couple of the Belgiums, I was not so keen on, but the others I would by again. One was Bierre Buccaneir (SP?) and one of the Leffe beers. Unfortunately I did not write them down, so I will start again, but this time on a spreadsheet.


----------



## Gough (31/5/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Gough said:
> 
> 
> > Especially when buying the expensive pint sized bottles of the Pommy ales like Fullers ESB/London Pride etc, always go for the freshest stock you can find because they tend to deteriorate reasonably quickly in my experience. Excellent beer, but it sucks to pay $9 for one and have it be well past its prime. The same goes for most beers, but the Pommy Ales especially in my experience.
> ...



We've got one about 30 kms away in Maitland, but I'm on an anti Coles/Woolies kick so try and support the indie shops. Their prices seem very cheap though. I know a bloke that was getting the big bottles of Kozel from Dan Murphy's for $3 a hit which was more than a dollar a bottle cheaper than I could get it at other shops. Maybe if it was closer I'd weaken  

Shawn.


----------



## macr (31/5/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Shawn, you "Geordies Of Oz" need a Dan Murphys. Might not have a great range but the range they have is always very fresh because of the high turnover. :beerbang:
> 
> Pity their prices don't justify it though.
> 
> Warren -


We have Dan Murphy's but it is out at Maitland, which is half an hour away and some Novos, refuse to travel that far. Mind you I haven't gone and had a look at their range yet and I was out at Maitland twice on the weekend for the 4WD and Camping show <_< , but will try to remember to take a look at their range next time I'm there.


----------



## Gough (31/5/05)

I would say that Tighes high, which I incorrectly noted as Islington  is my closest as well. I live in Mayfield, just bought a house there actually. Then Beaumont then Kahibah. I will try to keep notes, but we all know that this is a subjective subject. What I may like, you hate. Mark's is the Homebrew shop of choice for me, but I have bought from the other guy in Mayfield. Back on topic. I have already tried 6 Belgium beers and A french (3 Monts). A couple of the Belgiums, I was not so keen on, but the others I would by again. One was Bierre Buccaneir (SP?) and one of the Leffe beers. Unfortunately I did not write them down, so I will start again, but this time on a spreadsheet.
[post="61630"][/post]​[/quote]


I'm in Wickham so just around the corner. Might bump into you at Mark's sometime. Maybe we can share some brews?

Good luck,

Shawn.


----------



## RobW (31/5/05)

macr said:


> ......... Unfortunately, my missus will want to try them all, so I am going to have to share , but hopefully this will be a good thing, as she may just get over mass produced Aussie beers.[post="61616"][/post]​



Macr that is a good thing! Never underestimate the pluses of having a missus that enjoys a beer. Get into it & enjoy yourself.


----------



## KoNG (31/5/05)

another worth a look at is www.worldbeers.com.au (northmead cellars)
their online store is down at the moment for refurb.... but they do delivery and have a huge range. they could probably fax you a mail order form etc.


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/5/05)

Gough said:


> I know a bloke that was getting the big bottles of Kozel from Dan Murphy's for $3 a hit which was more than a dollar a bottle cheaper than I could get it at other shops. Maybe if it was closer I'd weaken
> 
> Shawn.
> [post="61631"][/post]​



Now there's a "Goat" I like.  

Warren -


----------



## kook (31/5/05)

These are some I'd recommend as introductions to a wider range of beer. I'll keep it to beers I know you can get back home.

Abbey Dubbel - Chimay Red (Belgium)
Abbey Tripel - Tripel Karmeliet (Belgium)
Abt / Quadrupel - Rochefort 10 (Belgium)
Altbier - Bug Ocean Alt (WA, Aus)
Amber Ale - Rogers (WA, Aus)
American Pale Ale - Little Creatures Pale Ale (WA, Aus)
American Strong Ale - Unsure of any available.
Baltic Porter - Zywiec Porter (Poland)
Barley Wine - Grand Ridge Supershine (VIC, Aus)
Belgian Ale - Orval (Belgium)
Belgian Strong Ale (Dark) - Abbay Des Rocs Brune (Belgium)
Belgian Strong Ale (Golden) - Duvel (Belgium)
Belgian Witbier - Hoegaarden White (Belgium)
Berliner Weisse - Unsure of any available.
Biere de Garde - 3 Monts (France)
Bitter - Timothy Taylors Landlord (UK)
Bock - Hansa Urbock (Namibia)
Bohemian Pilsner - Pilsner Urquell (Czech Republic)
Brown Ale - Newcastle Brown Ale (UK)
California Common - Unsure of any available.
Cream Ale - Unsure of any avialable.
Dopplebock - Weihenstephaner Korbinian (Germany)
Dortmunder / Helles - Lowenbrau Original (Germany)
Dry Stout - O'Haras Celtic Stout (Ireland)
Dunkel - Matilda Bay Dogbolter (WA, Aus)
Dunkelweizen - Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier Dunkel (Germany)
Eisbock - Schneider Aventinus Weizen Eisbock (Germany)
English Strong Ale - Fullers 1845 (UK)
ESB / Premium Bitter - Fullers ESB (UK)
European Strong Lager - Carlsberg Special Brew (UK)
Faro - Unsure of any available.
Flemish Sour Ale - Rodenbach (Belgium)
Foreign Extra Stout - Coopers Best Extra Stout (SA, Aus)
Fruit Lambic - Belle-Vue Kriek (Belgium)
German Hefeweizen - Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier (Germany)
German Kristalweizen - Weihenstephaner Kristallweissbier (Germany)
Golden Ale / Blond Ale - Fullers Honey Dew (UK)
Gueuze - Timmermans Tradition Gueuze Lambic (Belgium)
Imperial Stout - Samuels Smiths Imperial Stout (UK)
Imperial IPA - Unsure of any available.
IPA (English) - Caledonian Deuchars IPA (UK)
IPA (USA) - Unsure of any available.
IIPA / Double IPA - Unsure of any available.
Irish Ale - Kilkenny (AUS - contract brewed)
Kolsch - Unsure of any available.
Malt Liquor - Carlsberg Elephant Beer (Denmark)
Mild - I do not know of an acceptable representation of a mild available in AU.
Oktoberfest / Marzen - Hofbrau Munchen Oktoberfestbier (Germany)
Old Ale - Green King Strong Suffolk (UK)
Pale Lager - Victoria Bitter (NSW, Aus)
Pilsener - James Squire Pilsner (NSW, Aus)
Porter - Samuel Smiths Taddy Porter (UK)
Premium Lager - Crown Lager (NSW, Aus)
Saison - Saison Regal (Belgium)
Schwarzbier - Berliner Burgerbrau Bernauer Schwarzbier (Germany)
Scotch Ale - Mc Chouffe (Belgium)
Smoked / Rauchbier - Spezial Rauchbier Lager (Germany)
Sweet Stout - Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout (UK)
Unblended Lambic - Unsure of any available.
Vienna - Dos Equis XX Amber (Mexico)
Weizen Bock - Schneider Aventinus (Germany)

Gives you somewhere to start anyway


----------



## homebrewworld.com (31/5/05)

Kook...........
Nice list man. i think i will copy that list and stick it in my wallet, and when i get to the bootle shop wip it out .
I always get to the b.shop and think.....ok what the hell do i want? 
Then stare at fridges for half an hour........
:beerbang:


----------



## kook (31/5/05)

Some of them aren't very good beers, but all of them are "acceptable" representations of the particular beer style listed.


----------



## sluggerdog (31/5/05)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Kook...........
> Nice list man. i think i will copy that list and stick it in my wallet, and when i get to the bootle shop wip it out .
> I always get to the b.shop and think.....ok what the hell do i want?
> Then stare at fridges for half an hour........
> ...




Sounds just like me, then I look around at the bottle shop and there is usually a few other guys doing the same...


----------



## Borret (31/5/05)

I must add one of my fav's too as an Oktoberfest alternative. Edelweisse by schneider. Wheat oktoberfest. Fantastic.
Forbidden fruit is also very tasty. 
For a comprehensive cross section of styles you could refer to the Periodic Table of Beer. It's great. I have a hard and soft copy but it's a largish file (prints A0) It outlines 95% of beer styles and contains information on colour (SRM), final and original gravity range, Alchohol (ABV) Bitternes (IBU), family and yeast type(lager v's ale). It also lists a description on each style (flavour aroma and bitterness) and a few commercial examples of each. A great one for the brewroom too. I may be able to condense it down a touch if anyone want's it. Doubt it will fold up to fit in your wallet though. Might need to upgrade to a man bag!

Happy sampling,

Borret :blink:


----------



## Ross (31/5/05)

Borret - Would love a copy if you don't mind emailing it...


----------



## nonicman (31/5/05)

> Baltic Porter - Unsure of any available.


James Squire Porter

Impressive list, new mission in life, complete the list. :beer:


----------



## Borret (31/5/05)

No worries Ross. 

I just tried to convert it to jpeg and reduce it to a meg but it was crap, particularly if you wanted to print it. So I'll send the PDF, it's nearly 2meg though so I hope your account will accept it.

Cheers

Borret


----------



## macr (31/5/05)

The periodic table is airlocked in this forum. Periodic table.


----------



## macr (31/5/05)

Kook, thanx for the list. This will give me a starting point. Shame about Premium Lager being a Crown Lager. I will look for something better me thinks h34r:


----------



## Borret (31/5/05)

Oh well I saved ross the hassle of downloading the extra 500k. Mine is probably a scan of the same doc but it's pdf so has held the resolution. Would love the coloured version but don't have it. But here's the previews of the website

Cheers

Borret


----------



## macr (31/5/05)

Borret said:


> Oh well I saved ross the hassle of downloading the extra 500k. Mine is probably a scan of the same doc but it's pdf so has held the resolution. Would love the coloured version but don't have it. But here's the previews of the website


Where is the original held?


----------



## kook (31/5/05)

nonicman said:


> > Baltic Porter - Unsure of any available.
> 
> 
> James Squire Porter
> ...



I wouldnt personally consider James Squire Porter to be a Baltic porter. It doesnt have the ABV, and certainly not the dried fruit / berry flavours that I've experienced with Baltic porters in the past.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/6/05)

If you keep a sharp lookout Zywiec Porter (Poland) has been available infrequently in Australia. Fits in the Baltic class (I guess) and is a pretty outstanding drop. At about 9% alcohol goes to the head pretty quickly as well. :super: 

Only problem is I haven't spotted it for a couple of years. Bugger.  

Warren -


----------



## Borret (1/6/05)

macr said:


> Borret said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well I saved ross the hassle of downloading the extra 500k. Mine is probably a scan of the same doc but it's pdf so has held the resolution. Would love the coloured version but don't have it. But here's the previews of the website
> ...



I was going to say the Louvre........ but no.

It's on the Mantis Design website as the bottom of the poster indicates.

Borret :blink:


----------



## macr (1/6/05)

I did read that on the images you attached, but I thought nah that doesn't sound right. I tried the Monteith's Summer Ale last night. With out going and quoting the whole blurb, here it is. Summer Ale It also tells the OG, FG, %ALC/Vol and I think the last one is the IBU.

My tasting opinion.
Aroma: Ginger maybe a bit of cloves
Taste: Very mild on the tongue, maybe this is the Rata honey, but felt warming.
After taste: Mild Ginger Beer.
Opinion: Not the kind of beer I would have often. I think they hit the nail on the head when they said it was a summer ale. I could imagine sitting at the Beaches hotel overlooking Merewether beach sipping this stuff whilst having alight lunch. I think there food choices would be right on the mark. Especially some Thai lime and coconut dish.


----------



## Snow (1/6/05)

Kook, that's a great list - good effort! 

I was talking with the guy at The Grape the other day and he said that Zywiec Porter (Baltic Porter) will be imported again if the other styles from Zywiec sell ok. He said they were selling, so fingers crossed!

As for Gueuze, isn't Zimmermans available here in Oz? I seem to remember getting one a few months ago. I'm pretty sure it was the straight gueuze and not a fruit variant. I got it from The Grape in Chapel Hill, Brisbane.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## kook (1/6/05)

I didnt know Zywiec Porter was available, I've found it hard to get over here! That said, I tried Koff Porter a few weeks back, very tasty.

Some of the Timmermans lambic range are available over there, I thought it was only the Kreik, Framboise, Cassis and Peche though. If the gueuze is available there then pick it up! 

I'll update the list


----------



## nonicman (1/6/05)

Timmermans Gueuze was available at the Oxford Taven in Wollongong during the mid nineties, they had a great range of Belgiums no idea what the range is like now.


----------



## Trent (1/6/05)

Macr
Pop down to corkers and grab yaself a Surefoot Stout from MOuntain Goat. I grabbed a bottle a few weeks ago at Beaumont St, after Mark and Kieth told me they had em in stock. Quite a nice drop, a little pricey, but definitely worth a try, as are the other Mountain Goat beers, but I liked the stout best
Trent


----------



## homebrewworld.com (1/6/05)

Ross said:


> Borret - Would love a copy if you don't mind emailing it...
> [post="61688"][/post]​



Hey Ross, if you like i can send you a hard copy via snail mail, just got a copy myself!


----------



## spog (1/6/05)

borret, the periodical table of beer is available online from allposters.com.au, and for all us s.a. boys it can be found at de sousa posters in the city?. costs between $9.00 to $13.00 depending where you get it.will be grabbing mine when in town on the long weekend. :super:


----------



## macr (1/6/05)

I will be getting a Mountain Goat Beer or two tomorrow, I will also purchase a beer periodic table as well. More testing of beer this Friday, as I am at work and don't get home to 1 and the missus will be ropable if she doesn't get to taste beers.


----------



## Borret (1/6/05)

Macr,

Oh for a wife that could even stand the smell of beer. You wouldn't mind the fact that you have to share it with your fairer half if you knew what it was like to justify buying some different (expensive) beers to a wife who doesn't touch it with a stick and has no concept of why you would want to. Most of my palette expanding happens when the wife is on night duty.

Green with envy  

Borret :blink: 

Might try and track down an original copy of the table too.


----------



## macr (1/6/05)

Well the missus was in bed when I got home and I knew that I had one beer, that she would not be interested in. Holgate Winter Ale


Holgate Brew House said:


> Winter Ale/Mahogany & Malt -6.0% a/v
> 
> This old Dark Ale is a seasonal speciality in bottles during the cold months, but an all-year rounder at Holgatess pub via the Beer-engine as Mahogany & Malt. The abundance of burnt and crystal malts give this ale is characteristic colour and rich blend of toffee, chocolate and caramel flavours.


Aroma: This ale smells fairly sweet to me, but can't describe it. Maybe chocolaty
Taste: :chug: Very creamy. Not bitter
After taste: Hmm. Dark Roasted malt. Can't really define any of the characters described in the blurb, but I am new to this game.
Of note, this beer has a kick  and I am feeling it quite significantly. Also this beer produces a lot of thick creamy head. Like the whole glass. I normally pour very carefully to minimise this, but it still came up. I will take more care next time.
I really think I needed 2 or 3 to really appreciate this beer fully, so I may chase down a couple more.


----------



## Gough (2/6/05)

macr said:


> I really think I needed 2 or 3 to really appreciate this beer fully, so I may chase down a couple more.
> [post="61882"][/post]​



 It is always a good sign when you need '2 or 3 more' to _really_ make sure you liked it! All purely for research of course...

Shawn.


----------



## macr (2/6/05)

kook said:


> These are some I'd recommend as introductions to a wider range of beer. I'll keep it to beers I know you can get back home.
> 
> Abbey Dubbel - Chimay Red (Belgium)
> Abbey Tripel - Tripel Karmeliet (Belgium)
> ...


Well I bought the first three on the list today and 2x Premium Lager - Budejovicky Budvar instead of cats swill, I mean Crown Lager  . So they may get sampled on the weekend as well. I saw a Zywiec there as well, but I don't know if it was a Porter. It looked like to light to be a porter going by the periodic table SRM 20~25.


----------



## KoNG (2/6/05)

macr said:


> kook said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey Dubbel - Chimay Red (Belgium)
> ...




YUM...!! Chimay Rouge and Karmeliet are way up on the top of my fav's list
enjoy them.!! I've also go the karmeliet Glass.... gorgeous


----------



## Borret (2/6/05)

Macr,

Your off to a flying start on the sampling, I am impressed. But have you spared anytime for a self crafted brew lately?

Cheers

Borret :blink:


----------



## macr (2/6/05)

Borret, I have two beers fermenting, the standard Coopers' Pale ale with Brew enhancer 2 and the Thomas Cooper Australian Bitter, With Coopers' Liquid Light Malt and Challenger hops. Mark, thinks that this is a better version of Pale Ale, so I am trying both to see.

koNG, I have had the Karmeleit before, but can't remember what it was like and if it was one of the beers, that I enjoyed. I will soon find out though.


----------



## Snow (2/6/05)

Well after this topic, I got all excited and went out and bought a couple I hadn't tried before- Samuel Adams Boston Lager and Ruddles County Ale (thanks for the tip, Ross). Now I have to admit I have never bought the Sam Adams before because it is American, it's a lager, and it has "America's Greatest Lager" written on the bottle - all warning flags, IMO. Well I was pleasantly surprised with this one. I was expecting a Pilsener style, but it was more of a Vienna lager, full bodied, with wonderful malty flavours and a really nice sweet/hoppy aroma. One of the rare lagers that improves as it warms up. I'll definitely get this one again. Does anyone know what yeast they use in this one?

The Ruddles County was a surprise, too. I was expecting your typical British bitter, with loads of EKG and crystal malt sweetness. It was actually quite dry (in a nice way) and the dominant hop aroma and flavour was quite strange and I couldn't really pick what variety it was. It was very enjoyable, but took me half a pint to get over the strange flavours in it. I think I'll need a few more to give a more thorough evaluation  

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## barfridge (2/6/05)

With the Belgians, temperature is really important. Dont drink it straight out of the fridge at 3-4 degrees, put them out on a bench for an hour or so, until they warm up to 10-12 degrees. That way you get the full range of flavours.

And glassware makes a difference as well. If you dont have the proper glass, try a goblet, chalice, brandy snifter or even a nice big red wine glass.

Sorry if I'm getting too beer nerdish, but these little things make the experience so much better.


----------



## RobW (2/6/05)

Snow said:


> Well after this topic, I got all excited and went out and bought a couple I hadn't tried before- Samuel Adams Boston Lager and Ruddles County Ale (thanks for the tip, Ross). Now I have to admit I have never bought the Sam Adams before because it is American, it's a lager, and it has "America's Greatest Lager" written on the bottle - all warning flags, IMO. Well I was pleasantly surprised with this one. I was expecting a Pilsener style, but it was more of a Vienna lager, full bodied, with wonderful malty flavours and a really nice sweet/hoppy aroma. One of the rare lagers that improves as it warms up. I'll definitely get this one again. Does anyone know what yeast they use in this one?
> 
> [post="61934"][/post]​



Snow, this is off the Wyeast site:

2124 Bohemian Lager Yeast. AKA 34/70 
Probable origin: Weihenstephan, Germany
Beer Styles: Pilsners, Hellas, Dunkel
Commercial examples may include: Ayinger, Sam Adams, Stroh, Sudwerk
Unique properties: A Carlsberg type yeast and most widely used lager strain in the world. Produces a distinct malty profile with some ester character with a crisp finish. Well balanced profile produces a wide range of lager beers. Will ferment in the mid 40's to mid 50's for various beer styles. Benefits from diacetyl rest at 58 F (14 C) for 24 hours after fermentation is complete. Also used for pseudo ale production with fermentations at 75 F, (24 C) which eliminates sulfur production. Flocculation - medium; apparent attenuation 69-73%. (48-58 F, 9-14 C)


----------



## macr (2/6/05)

A little bit more info, tohelp emulate


----------



## macr (2/6/05)

I forgot to add a picture of my new acquisitions.


----------



## Borret (2/6/05)

Hold on while I mop up my drool


----------



## Ross (2/6/05)

Snow said:


> The Ruddles County was a surprise, too. I was expecting your typical British bitter, with loads of EKG and crystal malt sweetness. It was actually quite dry (in a nice way) and the dominant hop aroma and flavour was quite strange and I couldn't really pick what variety it was. It was very enjoyable, but took me half a pint to get over the strange flavours in it. I think I'll need a few more to give a more thorough evaluation
> 
> Cheers - Snow.
> [post="61934"][/post]​



Snow - according to the brewery:

Ruddles County has a light, inviting aroma of soft fruits and hops, and is a deep brown colour with warm, reddish tones. It is famed for its dry, bitter flavour, which comes from using the rare Bramling Cross hops. Many liken the flavour to burnt toffee and caramel which, when combined with the dry bitterness, gives a very pleasing taste. It really is the ultimate bitter-lovers' bitter.


----------



## KoNG (2/6/05)

macr said:


> I forgot to add a picture of my new acquisitions.
> View attachment 2827
> 
> [post="61948"][/post]​



NICE.. what a photo, looks like youve already got into half of each those Budvars!!  
wish my local bottlo stocked karmeliet, they have the others in your shot but not the trippel...  time to hit them up. B)


----------



## Snow (2/6/05)

Thanks, Rob! Believe it or not, I actually have that yeast in my stock! I've only used it for bocks and oktoberfests so far. I'll have to give it a go again.

Ross, that's interesting info on the hops Ruddles use. It is certainly distinctive. I really liked it and was impressed that it tasted so good, even though it's bottled in clear (non-homebrewer friendly) glass.

- Snow


----------



## Ross (2/6/05)

Snow said:


> Ross, that's interesting info on the hops Ruddles use. It is certainly distinctive. I really liked it and was impressed that it tasted so good, even though it's bottled in clear (non-homebrewer friendly) glass.
> 
> - Snow
> [post="61999"][/post]​



They make good yeast starter bottles with a bung & airlock...


----------



## nonicman (2/6/05)

Ross, what are you experiences with Ruddles on tap. At the local Pig & Whistle they serve it from a sparkler, so it gets that thick creamy head which IMHO can thin a beer out a little and the head can suppress the aromas. Is it served as Real Ale or from a normal tap? I keep being drawn in for a pint, but each time feel a great beer is being suppressed by the sparkler (IMHO). It's like a cruel tease or is this as good as it gets?

edit: typo

edit: hope my old English teachers don't brew beer, typos


----------



## Ross (2/6/05)

nonicman said:


> Ross, what are you experiences with Ruddles on tap. At the local Pig & Whistle they serve it from a sparkler, so it gets that thick creamy head which IMHO can thin a beer out a little and the head can suppress the aromas. Is it served as Real Ale or from a normal tap? I keep being drawn in for a pint, but each feel a great beer is being suppressed by the sparkler (IMHO). It's like a cruel tease or is this as go as it gets?
> 
> edit: typo
> [post="62014"][/post]​



In Uk it's generally sold on handpump, so very little carbonation & definately no creamy head - the bottled version is very similar to the draft. I must give the draft version here a go, but I must admit I'm no fan of the sparkler system...


----------



## Trent (2/6/05)

I have sen the Sam Adams boston lager for sale in quite a few bottlo's, but never the boston ale, which is what I prefer. Has anyone ever seen the Boston ale, or hasnt that made it out here with the lager? Seems a little odd if it hasnt. And that Ruddles County sounds like it could be something to try. Macr, did you notice if they had that at Corkers?
All the best
Trent


----------



## macr (2/6/05)

Trent said:


> I have sen the Sam Adams boston lager for sale in quite a few bottlo's, but never the boston ale, which is what I prefer. Has anyone ever seen the Boston ale, or hasnt that made it out here with the lager? Seems a little odd if it hasnt. And that Ruddles County sounds like it could be something to try. Macr, did you notice if they had that at Corkers?
> All the best
> Trent


No I did not notice that, but wouldn't take much to ring around and find out for you. If i remember, I will ring around, unless that is of course if the other Newcastle locals, don't pipe in first :beerbang:


----------



## Jovial_Monk (2/6/05)

The Ruddles County used to be a fave drink of mine, now they make it with some ISO hop and it is blech! What a shame!

Jovial Monk


----------



## Ross (2/6/05)

Jovial_Monk said:


> The Ruddles County used to be a fave drink of mine, now they make it with some ISO hop and it is blech! What a shame!
> 
> Jovial Monk
> [post="62036"][/post]​



J M,

Are you refering to the imported bottles??


----------



## kook (2/6/05)

Jovial_Monk said:


> The Ruddles County used to be a fave drink of mine, now they make it with some ISO hop and it is blech! What a shame!
> 
> Jovial Monk
> [post="62036"][/post]​



Mind if I ask where you got that info?


----------



## nonicman (2/6/05)

Horrid site, Ruddles County

I note that the pale ale that is served at the pub is not the same colour as the lovely ale on display in the attached picture. h34r: Though the hop aroma Snow mentions is evident. Don't know about ISO hops, wasn't the impression I got. :blink:


----------



## kook (2/6/05)

nonicman, many brewerys here have different recipes for the cask and bottle/nitro versions. 

This has gone on for many years now, and some have great variations. This may be not only colour, but drastically different flavour and even ABV!

Some good examples:

Batemans Combined Harvest: Bottle 5.7%, Cask 5.9%
Black Sheep Riggwelter: Bottle 4.9%, Cask 4.7%
Fullers London Pride: Bottle 4.7%, Cask 4.1%
Fullers ESB: Bottle 5.9%, Cask 5.5%
Greene King Abbot Ale: Bottle 5%, Cask 4.9%
Morland Original: Bottle 4%, Cask 3.5%
_Ruddles County: Bottle 4.7%, Cask 4.3%_


----------



## nonicman (2/6/05)

Good stuff, though Pale it tastes great, the hop armoa and taste has you pondering for a good time whilst the chatter is excluded to the background. 

Look forward to trying the other variants. :beer:

Edit: Fullers ESB from the cask, hmmmm.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/6/05)

nonicman said:


> Edit: Fullers ESB from the cask, hmmmm.
> [post="62073"][/post]​



In a word, awesome :beerbang: !


----------



## Ross (3/6/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> nonicman said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Fullers ESB from the cask, hmmmm.
> ...



I can 2nd that :beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/6/05)

3rd that.

Also ditto to cask Abbot Ale. First beer I ever had in the UK. Still one of my faves. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## Snow (3/6/05)

nonicman said:


> Ross, what are you experiences with Ruddles on tap. At the local Pig & Whistle they serve it from a sparkler, so it gets that thick creamy head which IMHO can thin a beer out a little and the head can suppress the aromas. Is it served as Real Ale or from a normal tap? I keep being drawn in for a pint, but each time feel a great beer is being suppressed by the sparkler (IMHO). It's like a cruel tease or is this as good as it gets?
> 
> edit: typo
> 
> ...



I had the Ruddles on tap at the Indooroopilly Pig and Whistle the other day. They had a sparkler, too. The beer was insipid, with very little hop aroma (although cigarette smoke in pubs always distorts my beer drinking senses). The bottled version, on the other hand, was like a completely different beer!

- Snow.


----------



## kook (3/6/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> nonicman said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Fullers ESB from the cask, hmmmm.
> ...



Strange thing is, I'd much prefer a Chiswick Bitter to ESB on cask!

Wonderful hoppy pale dry bitter. And its cheap, low in ABV and doesnt get cloying or sweet. I wish you could get beers like that back home commercially.


----------



## Sean (3/6/05)

kook said:


> THE DRUNK ARAB said:
> 
> 
> > nonicman said:
> ...


Chiswick is, indeed, a truly stunning quaffing beer.




kook said:


> nonicman, many brewerys here have different recipes for the cask and bottle/nitro versions.
> 
> This has gone on for many years now, and some have great variations. This may be not only colour, but drastically different flavour and even ABV!
> 
> ...


Not to mention Adnams Broadside, which is _vastly_ different in bottled form to cask.



Jovial_Monk said:


> The Ruddles County used to be a fave drink of mine, now they make it with some ISO hop and it is blech! What a shame!
> 
> Jovial Monk
> [post="62036"][/post]​


That was probably when it was the real thing, brewed in Rutland, instead of an insipid copy of a copy manufactured in St Edmundsbury.


----------



## Ross (3/6/05)

Sean,

Regardless of where it's now brewed - I don't think you could call the bottled Ruddles insipid, far from it!!! - Infact, when it was brewed in Rutland the bottled/canned version was very poor in my opinion, whereas the current drop is very nice indeed - I know it's all a mater of taste & personal preference, but insipid never....


----------



## wee stu (3/6/05)

Snow said:


> As for Gueuze, isn't Zimmermans available here in Oz? I seem to remember getting one a few months ago. I'm pretty sure it was the straight gueuze and not a fruit variant. I got it from The Grape in Chapel Hill, Brisbane.
> 
> Cheers - Snow
> [post="61772"][/post]​



The straight, and the peach, are now available at the Belgian Beer Cafe in Adelaide, so probably throughout the franchise chain.

The straight geuze is a lovely drink, it's relationship to any normal beer you have tried can, however, seem rather distant. My advice, hang the expense and go the second bottle, it grows on you.


----------



## Sean (3/6/05)

Ross said:


> Sean,
> 
> Regardless of where it's now brewed - I don't think you could call the bottled Ruddles insipid, far from it!!! - Infact, when it was brewed in Rutland the bottled/canned version was very poor in my opinion,
> [post="62194"][/post]​


Possibly. The cask version was excellent, but bottling/canning was never a big thing for Ruddles and I'm not sure I ever tried a bottled version of the real thing. Lots of smaller English breweries have never been all that hot at bottling/canning as it's such a small part of their market.



> whereas the current drop is very nice indeed - I know it's all a mater of taste & personal preference, but insipid never....


Maybe insipid isn't the right word. Just a bit more polite. It's certainly not a great reflection of best of English brewing, though it is better than the Morland copy that it's a copy of.


----------



## macr (4/6/05)

More Beers :chug: 
We attacked a couple of beers last night. The Sam Adams, The Holgate, white, old pale and the Mt Macedon, The Budvar and the Triple Karmeleit.
The missus enjoyed the Budvar and the Mt Macedon, but didn't like the rest.
For me it took a bit to get used to the nose on the triple Karmeleit and the taste, not sure what I was tasting, but I don't think it will make the top of my drinking list.
The Budvar has a big hop aroma and aftertaste. I quite enjoyed it.
Very disappointed with the Holgate white ale. It was dead flat :angry: so maybe I will have to try that another day.
The Sam Adams, had a nice aroma to it and a nice taste, but the aftertaste was quite bitter in my opinion, but not bad enough to not have another one. I think this beer would be ok, once I got used to the after taste.
The Holgate Old Pale Ale, was suprising dark, for what I imagined a pale ale was meant to represent, but its flavour was quite nice, can't describe it any better as I was getting a wee bit drunk, so I will need to get another one of those to try again .


----------



## sluggerdog (4/6/05)

hey macr, got a fav yet?


----------



## macr (4/6/05)

Probably the Mt Macedon, then followed by the Budvar as it is very easy to drink. Tonight will be the heavier (I think) beers. Duvel, Chimay and Trappistes. Then tomorrow, I think it is time to bottle my Coopers Pale ale.


----------



## kook (4/6/05)

Heres some education material I bought back from Belgium on the weekend.


----------



## barfridge (4/6/05)

kook: you are a complete and utter bastard! It's bad enough you're over there, without rubbing our faces in it.

Maybe you could redeem yourself by bringing me back something...all I want is a bottle of Westvleteren Abt 12. I'll be more than happy to pay you for your trouble.


----------



## kook (4/6/05)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## nonicman (4/6/05)

Kook, that is impressive. Can't wait for the Belgium Beer Festival at the Grande Palace this Sept. 

A note on the Ruddles County that I and (I'm guessing) Snow have tried at the pig and Whistle branded pubs. Walked up to the bar and spotted a promo light with tap advertised Ruddles Smooth, after telling the barman no I don't want Redstripe (Jamacian VB at $7 a pop, second time they've pushed it on me) I asked for that, pointing at the promo light/tap (I thought it was a real tap, silly me) the barman went over to the tap labelled Ruddles County. Was informed that it is a "mid-strength" ale. Hence the colour and favour difference.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/6/05)

Kook,

You'll love the Deus. Another winner from Bosteels. This one is a real treat. :super: Very much a cross between a tripel and champagne. IIRC they even mature it in the Champagne Region in France. An interesting beer that may leave you with a headache.  

Give us all a good rundown on the Achel too. The newest of the trappist brewers and unfortunately the only one I've yet to try.  

Warren -


----------



## spog (4/6/05)

kook,love the educational momento,s if only i could con the better half into.... nah bugger that i will keep on dreaming.


----------



## Sean (4/6/05)

macr said:


> Very disappointed with the Holgate white ale. It was dead flat :angry: so maybe I will have to try that another day.


Must have been a duff bottle - I've had a fair bit of Holgate, and never had a flat one. More often too much condition than too little.



> The Holgate Old Pale Ale, was suprising dark, for what I imagined a pale ale was meant to represent, but its flavour was quite nice, can't describe it any better as I was getting a wee bit drunk, so I will need to get another one of those to try again .
> [post="62230"][/post]​


Old Pale Ale is named in the English style of "Pale Ale" - ie synonomous with Bitter/Best Bitter/etc and otherwise completely meaningless.


----------



## Sean (4/6/05)

nonicman said:


> Kook, that is impressive. Can't wait for the Belgium Beer Festival at the Grande Palace this Sept.
> 
> A note on the Ruddles County that I and (I'm guessing) Snow have tried at the pig and Whistle branded pubs. Walked up to the bar and spotted a promo light with tap advertised Ruddles Smooth, after telling the barman no I don't want Redstripe (Jamacian VB at $7 a pop, second time they've pushed it on me) I asked for that, pointing at the promo light/tap (I thought it was a real tap, silly me) the barman went over to the tap labelled Ruddles County. Was informed that it is a "mid-strength" ale. Hence the colour and favour difference.
> [post="62312"][/post]​


Purely an academic question, since I've no intention of drinking the stuff whatever the answer, but is Red Stripe sold here manufactured locally, imported from Bedford, or imported from Jamaca?

Likewise for Kingfisher (except for replacing Bedford & Jamaca with Faversham & India respectively)?


----------



## Ross (4/6/05)

i lived in Jamaica for 5 years & was quite partial to the Red Stripe at the time... not condoning it, as it was quite a few years ago, wouldn't mind trying one just for nolstalga - i'll have to give the pig & whistle a hit next time I'm up your way Nonic - was up there last weekend & got in trouble at O'Malleys the Irish pub  ...


----------



## barfridge (5/6/05)

I had a red stripe recently, and it wasnt bad. There's nothing much to recommend it, but it was a decent example of a bland commercial lager. It had no strange flavours.


----------



## macr (5/6/05)

macr said:


> Very disappointed with the Holgate white ale. It was dead flat :angry: so maybe I will have to try that another day.





Sean said:


> Must have been a duff bottle - I've had a fair bit of Holgate, and never had a flat one. More often too much condition than too little.


I think that is what happened  


macr said:


> The Holgate Old Pale Ale, was suprising dark, for what I imagined a pale ale was meant to represent, but its flavour was quite nice, can't describe it any better as I was getting a wee bit drunk, so I will need to get another one of those to try again .





Sean said:


> Old Pale Ale is named in the English style of "Pale Ale" - ie synonomous with Bitter/Best Bitter/etc and otherwise completely meaningless.


Ah yes, as stated on their web site:


Holgate Brew House said:


> Bitter Pale Ale/Old Pale Ale -5.0% a/v
> After the classic English bitter style, this Pale Ale is copper-red in colour and is big on hops - both bittering and aroma. A special blend of crystal and roast malts contribute to a light roast/nutty flavour that balances the bitterness.


----------



## macr (5/6/05)

Tried the Duvel and the Chimay last night. I said to swirl the Duvel around the mouth for a bit before swallowing and she said that accentuated the alcohol in it. Checked the bottle 8.5%. Wow how did she pick that. I thought that the Duvel had a nice malt flavour to it and not much of a bitter after-taste. I would definitely buy this beer again. It poured just like the picture on the back of the bottle. Lots of head.
Then there was the Chimay Red. What can I say, The colour was a muddy brown, the aroma was beudifulllll :beerbang: The flavour was the most distinctive caramel flavour, that I have tasted so far and it really accentuated it in the after taste. This beer will appear as a regular beer for me :chug:. It may be expensive but now I know why they compare other beers to the Chimay :beer:. I think I need to buy one of the big bottles next pay day.
This only leaves we with one of my current crop to try, and that is the Abt / Quadrupel - Rochefort 10 (Belgium). I hope it compares favourably to the Chimay red.
Kook, that is so unfair teasing us like that . Do give a full review for us on this thread.


----------



## Sean (5/6/05)

macr said:


> Tried the Duvel and the Chimay last night. I said to swirl the Duvel around the mouth for a bit before swallowing and she said that accentuated the alcohol in it. Checked the bottle 8.5%. Wow how did she pick that. I thought that the Duvel had a nice malt flavour to it and not much of a bitter after-taste. I would definitely buy this beer again. It poured just like the picture on the back of the bottle. Lots of head.
> [post="62352"][/post]​


Hope you chilled the Duvel well - it's just about the only great ale best drunk cold rather than cellar temp.


----------



## Sean (5/6/05)

kook said:


> Heres some education material I bought back from Belgium on the weekend.
> [post="62296"][/post]​


Envious of the Cantillon. What's the one in the bottom right though - I don't recognise the label?


----------



## macr (5/6/05)

Sean said:


> Hope you chilled the Duvel well - it's just about the only great ale best drunk cold rather than cellar temp.
> [post="62367"][/post]​


Certainly did.


----------



## kook (5/6/05)

Sean said:


> Envious of the Cantillon. What's the one in the bottom right though - I don't recognise the label?
> [post="62369"][/post]​



Grand Cru Bruocsella 1900 (2002 Vintage). It's the finest of their unblended lambic, aged for 3 years in the cask before bottling.

Sofar I've only tried two of the beers:

*Lindemans Pecheresse*
_AR: 5/10, AP: 3/5, FL: 6/10, PA: 2/5, OV: 11/20_ - 54/100
Orange with a white head. Mild tinned peach aroma. Sweet but balanced peache flavour, with a slight tart finish. Quite thin in mouthfeel. Refreshing though.

*Fantome Hiver*
_AR: 8/10, AP: 4/5, FL: 8/10, PA: 5/5, OV: 17/20_ - 84/100
Poured cloudy light gold, edging on brown. Heaps of yeast. Aroma is yeasty, spicy and sweet. Flavour is a wonderful balance of citrus, vanilla, fresh grains, spices and yeasty bread. Really easy drinking, wonderfully smooth. Great stuff!


Edit: FYI as requested below-
AR=Aroma
AP=Appearance
FL=Flavour
PA=Palate / Mouthfeel
OV=Overall Impression


----------



## Sean (5/6/05)

kook said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> > Envious of the Cantillon. What's the one in the bottom right though - I don't recognise the label?
> ...


Thanks. I know the beer, but didn't I recognise the label.


----------



## macr (5/6/05)

Kook, can you elaborate on the acronyms for me please? I think I recognise a couple. AR=Aroma, FL=Flavour, OV=Overall?
I had the Abt / Quadrupel - Rochefort 10 (Belgium) tonight and what a suprise, this beer was! I was suprised at how sweet this was, as I was expecting completely different. I shouldn't of been suprised after having the Chiamy red. Quite a light aroma, with not much hop aroma. Taste, as i said before suprisingly sweet, but could taste the alcohol in it and lingered into the aftertaste. Not bad at all, but I think these were the dearest of all the beers, that I bought, so I don't expect to have them as often as some of the more reasonably priced beers. A good experience, none the less :beerbang: 
Tonight I also had a break and then hit the Monteiths summer ale again, but this time i fitted some fresh lime into the bottles. 5 of these later and I more impressed with this beer, than the original tasting. The lime made a big difference. Knocked the ginger down a notch. I'm guessing after these beers are gone, I expect to never get to taste these again, so I am happy to have had the opportunity. :chug:


----------



## wee stu (5/6/05)

Sean said:


> Purely an academic question, since I've no intention of drinking the stuff whatever the answer, but is Red Stripe sold here manufactured locally, imported from Bedford, or imported from Jamaca?
> 
> Likewise for Kingfisher (except for replacing Bedford & Jamaca with Faversham & India respectively)?
> [post="62338"][/post]​



Red Strip imported here is from Jamaica.
Kingfisher - we were getting from India, now brewed under license by the Kiwis.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (5/6/05)

yes

JM


----------



## macr (6/6/05)

Jovial_Monk said:


> yes
> 
> JM
> [post="62448"][/post]​


Yes what?


----------



## Snow (6/6/05)

nonicman said:


> Kook, that is impressive. Can't wait for the Belgium Beer Festival at the Grande Palace this Sept.



Hey Nonic, where is the Grand Palace? Please say it's somewhere near Kenmore.... :unsure: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## macr (13/6/05)

Tried a Boag's honey porter last night and I think the review below was quite accurate. Not much hop aroma, even when warmed and a noticable honey flavour. It reminded me of the Blue Tongue Autumn ale that we had the other night for Ross' visit. Not a honey taste, but lacking hop aroma. My better half thought it was a little bit sweet for her and could not drink much of it.





Newcastle weekender said:


> Beer with Troughear
> 
> J.Boag & son
> Honey Porter 5.5% Tasmania
> ...


----------



## Borret (13/6/05)

Hey Macr,

Did you type that out or is there somewhere online to get the weekly Newy Herald beer reviews. I have looked but haven't found.

Borret :blink:


----------



## macr (14/6/05)

I scanned and OCR'd it. And wasn't that a pain. It took me about 12 goes as the OCR program died at the last word every time. Having some issues with XP.


----------



## macr (3/7/05)

Two more beers tried. Being a Monteiths fan I was pleased to see Hamilton Corkers had got in some Celtic. Read all details on the Celtic, here. I also grabbed a bottle of Schofferhofer Kristalweizen, as I didn't have much folding on me at the time. I was keen to grab a Hobgoblin, but at $9 it can wait to another week.
First the Celtic. As the description goes, it is reasonably low on the bitterness (17 by the blurb) to allow the malt show through. This I felt was quite accurate. To me there was hardly any hop flavour or aroma, but a sweet malt aroma. I thought the second one tasted a tad better, as my palate was getting used to it, but would say that I would not buy a carton of this stuff, but would try it again if I could get it on tap.
The Kristalweizen was an instant hit with the missus and I think that was a lot to do with the fruity aroma and flavours, which if I am not mistaken is a character of wheat beer and the yeast that they use. The head stayed around for quite a while and was fairly creamy. I made sure I checked the use by before I bought this beer and I think that it travelled well. It was only $3.90 a bottle and would willingly buy more especially seeing as it was a 500mL bottle. Mind you I lost half to the missus, but an exceptable loss . Now to scout out what will be my next beer h34r:


----------



## Sean (3/7/05)

Schofferhofer is exceptionally good value for a German Weissebier, though I much prefer the hefeweissen to the kristal. It's a shame it comes in lightweight bottles though - not as nice to reuse.

Speaking of wheat beers, found some Blanche De Chambly from Unibroue Brewery in Quebec in the local IGA bottleshop last week! Interesting imported beers are as rare as hens teeth around here, so bought a six pack despite the high price. Well worth it - a superb Belgian style Wit. Tried cultivating the yeast, which seemed to get going, but then got cold overnight and gave up the ghost.


----------



## macr (3/7/05)

I was tossing up which one to get, but will try the Heffeweizen next time to compare or maybe I should buy both as this will make a fairer comparison :chug:


----------



## Sean (3/7/05)

macr said:


> I was tossing up which one to get, but will try the Heffeweizen next time to compare or maybe I should buy both as this will make a fairer comparison :chug:
> [post="65913"][/post]​


Get both together, then you can closely compare the difference between a hefe and a kristal.


----------



## wessmith (3/7/05)

Gidday Sean, Have to agree about the Schofferhofer - it seems to travel better than most Weizens. My favourite (and staple when my own is not on tap) is the hefe. Its $82.00 a slab here which isnt too bad for 12ltrs.

Heading to Munchen again in September for Drinktec 2005 so will be able to re-calibrate the taste buds again.

Wes


----------



## sinkas (19/7/05)

Anyone Had this Orkney storngale? "Skull splitter"?

http://home.planet.nl/~meind154/Verz/overig/grbritain25.htm


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/7/05)

Had it in Edinburgh in 2001. 

My memories of it are dim, it was a heavy beastie though I remember that much.

Would love to try it again now that I have a better understanding of beer styles.

C&B
TDA


----------



## kook (19/7/05)

sinkas said:


> Anyone Had this Orkney storngale? "Skull splitter"?



On cask a couple times, heres my notes:

*Orkney Skullsplitter - 74/100*
_AR: 7/10, AP: 3/5, FL: 8/10, PA: 4/5, OV: 15/20_
Port like aroma, suprisingly vineous with alcohol showing too. Amber with a small pump head. Sweet port, molasses and malts. Medium feel. Warming and tasty.


----------



## Sean (19/7/05)

sinkas said:


> Anyone Had this Orkney storngale? "Skull splitter"?
> 
> http://home.planet.nl/~meind154/Verz/overig/grbritain25.htm
> [post="67679"][/post]​


Beautiful stuff on cask (but you can say that about virtually all of Orkney Brewery's beers). One of the few British high strength beers that's not horribly cloying, it's dangerously moreish for an 8% beer.

I don't know how the bottles shape up.


----------



## Doc (19/7/05)

wessmith said:


> Heading to Munchen again in September for Drinktec 2005 so will be able to re-calibrate the taste buds again.
> 
> Wes
> [post="65927"][/post]​



You know we will expect a full report again this year Wes, if nothing else but to make us insanely jealous and provide list of places/beers to look out for whenever we make it up there.
Have a great trip.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Offline (31/7/05)

Just a couple I had on the weekend in my own beer appreciation quest.
The two on the left had swimsuits on the labels made from the same stuff they put on the instant scratchies. i.e. you can if you want scratch them off and seeing how I had taken there swimmers off I put some modesty patches on the photo.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (31/7/05)

You'd be off your its after a few of those Swimsuit beers  

What is that beer Offline?

C&B
TDA


----------



## kook (1/8/05)

That would be Rubbel Sexy Lager.

Tastes horrible, great bottle though


----------



## Offline (1/8/05)

> That would be Rubbel Sexy Lager.
> 
> Tastes horrible, great bottle though



Youve done this before.


----------



## macr (2/8/05)

Been a bit busy lately with house renos, so haven't had time or the money to splurge on some nice beers to try, but hopefully I will shortly. So fear not, I will be back with more personal reviews shortly. Ohand I have just bottled a Newccy broon clone on the weekend, so I can't wait to try that! :chug:


----------



## macr (25/6/06)

Well I was up a Kahibah when I accidentally fell into Corkers. Next thing I knew I was outside with a few beverages to try.
Reissdorf, Kolsch
Hobgoblin, Strong Dark Ale
St. Paul, Special
St. Paul, Triple
De Verbodden Vrucht, Le Fruit Defendu

So which should I try first?


----------



## Doc (25/6/06)

I'd go the Reissdorf up first.
How were they on the expiry dates ? Last time I went there a lot of the beers were out of date.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## macr (25/6/06)

Doc said:


> I'd go the Reissdorf up first.
> How were they on the expiry dates ? Last time I went there a lot of the beers were out of date.
> Beers,
> Doc


Hmm 27/04/06, out of date how unusual :angry:. Oh and the 2 St. Pauls were on special at $3.49 each  :beer:! $30 all up


----------



## macr (25/6/06)

Kolsch has a nice fruity aroma with hints of malt. Colour is very pale, like a lager. Very light taste with low bitterness and an after taste of malt. I would say that it is a good summer beer. :chug: My missus seems to like it as well.


----------



## Murray (25/6/06)

I always steer clear of Hobgoblin and its ilk, not confident enough to buy beer imported in a clear bottle.


----------



## Ash in Perth (26/6/06)

All the beers bottled in clear bottles in Aus are rubbish, as are most imported ones. I dont know what the english have done right but ive tried alot of english ales in clear bottles that have been quite good. Daleside, Shepherd Neame, etc. Hobgoblin is alright but i havent tried any of the other beers by that brewery.

Ash


----------



## macr (26/6/06)

Had the St. Pauls beers last night. The special was nice, with a good malt aroma, but I think would of been better if it was warmer. The triple on the other hand was awesome. It was very similar to the Karmaliet Triple but with less of that distinct aromatics. I may have to get a couple more, seen as they are $3.49 and can reccommend it, if you enjoy Karmaliet's.


----------



## Busboy (26/6/06)

macr, I haven't seen the St Paul's before. Is it a Belgian? At that price, I wouldn't mind trying it. Although I don't know where I could buy it in Sydney.


----------



## macr (26/6/06)

Busboy said:


> macr, I haven't seen the St Paul's before. Is it a Belgian? At that price, I wouldn't mind trying it. Although I don't know where I could buy it in Sydney.


I believe this is the St. Pauls Brewery :chug:
And if you click on the sterkens label, you will go to the very page. As a matter of interest, the shop I got these from also have the very left and the two very far right beers. The one on the far left is $23 and I am seriously considering buying it, for the bottle alone! Oh and I think they have the red one which is a Radeuse IIRC.


----------



## Busboy (26/6/06)

I'll keep an eye out for the St Paul's beers. 

Last night I dropped into the bottleshop at the Sackville Hotel in Rozelle, as they have a good range of imported and local beers. I bought a bottle of the Badger Golden Champion Ale as I haven't tried many British beers and the description on the label made it sound unusual. Tried it when I got home and it was unusual, but very nice. Lovely golden colour (as the name implies). Sweet, fragrant aromas, described on the label as reminiscent of elderflowers. On the palate it was medium bodied, mildly bittered and quite sweet malty. And that aroma of elderflowers really came through. The finish was dry and pleasant. All in all, a very nice drop. I tried to found out through their website what hops they used to get that elderflowers aroma, to no avail. I'll try this beer again!


----------



## macr (26/6/06)

Just about finished the Hoegaarden Forbidden fruit (De Verboden Vrucht). From what I can read it has coriander and curacao among other things which I cannot work out. Aroma is a sweetish alcohol smell. Colour is a red brown. Flavour has a very mild mouthfeel until swallowed, then you have a definite acidic orange aftertaste. Bit of a bite actually, maybe coriander, not sure. Not a beer that I would have regularly, but not too bad, none the less. Next up the hobgoblin!


----------



## macr (26/6/06)

Hmmmmm. I just cracked the hobgoblin and it is very on the nose, cannot describe it. Cheese maybe. Notice the date is best before Sep 2005 :angry: Not happy Jan :angry: Low carbonation which I think is normal for English Ales. Colour is a cloudy dark red/bown. Similar burnt malt flavours of the tooheys old, but with a bit of toffee. Not sure about it yet, but will comment more when I get to the end.


----------



## Busboy (26/6/06)

I've just read Michael Jackson's description of Badger Golden Champion Ale, here. Apparently they *do* use elderflower essence in the beer. Well, who woulda thunk it?


----------



## macr (26/7/06)

6 more beers to try. Starting with the Konig Ludwig Weissbier and at only $3.80 (IIRC) for a 500mL bottle it is a steal. Funnily enough it taste very similar to my wheat beer that I made with Cascade spicy ghost, 1Kg of wheat DME and K92. Typical wheat aroma and fruity/bubblegum notes.


----------



## macr (26/7/06)

The better half is home and just in time to try the Konig Ludwig. She seemed to like it. Moved on to the white Chimay. Reminds me of Duvel, but with one hell of a punch 8% (Blue knocked my socks off at 9.2%). Jude thinks this beer has similar characteristics to the red. I personally prefer the red.


----------

